# more new holland pics



## chris1237 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 28, 2006)

where are the turn in pics?  thanks for post them Brian.

By the way, you never answered my last PM.


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 28, 2006)

Brian, they are some great pictures. I really like the one of you after one of your calls, that picture captures the joy you must have felt. All that hard work , cooking by your self, recognized. Congratulation again.

Love the picture of the Clonesickle.


----------



## DaleP (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome pics. It is a lot of fun win or lose but getting your name called is when you get sucked in. Im hooked and Brian you are too! I can tell by that pic.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice pics....that's the way to drink whiskey on the rocks


----------

